# Sigurfari Kg 378



## 2010her (Jan 24, 2011)

Wonder if anyone can tell mee what happened to former Faroese longliner "SIGURFARI KG 378".
I know she was sold from Faroe Islands to Norway sometime nineteen hundred and nineties.
I also know that she was fishing from South Africa in late nineties, under another name. After that she was listed as a "pirat (fishing ?) ship " (pelagonian toothfish)
At one point, a bit later, she was in Brasilia.
Some years ago she was seen in Murmansk, Russia.

Heri Olsen, Faroe Islands


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Heri *and a warm welcome to* SN *from the south of England. Bon voyage


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Assuming that the SIGURFARI you are enquiring about is the ex-NORDALDEN of 1969 (details below), then she is still active in Russia. As KOTOYARVI, on 29/1/2011 she is recorded (AIS signal) at Murmansk.

IMO 7002368
556grt 166nrt 543dwt 39.43/45.98 x 8.51 x 6.79m
built 1969 p/f Skala Skipasmidja, Skali (Yd 15)
M8cy 960bhp Jonkopings

1969 NORDALDEN (FRO flag)
1975 SIGURFARI (FRO flag)
1996 CINDY, Cindy Fishing Co Ltd (VUT flag)(Cindy AS, Haugesund)
1998 GOLDEN TIGER, Hakota Ltd (VUT flag)(Clarke Fishing Co Ltd, Port Louis, Mauritius)
1999 RITA, Alvord Trading Ltd (BLZ flag)(Clarke Fishing Co Ltd, Port Louis, Mauritius)
2002 RITA, P/F Palli, Klaksvik (BLZ flag)
2003 RITA, P/F Troika, Klaksvik (BLZ flag)
2003 KOTOYARVI, Persey Co Ltd, Murmansk (RUS flag)(mng: Troika Management AS, Aalesund)


----------



## 2010her (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey there,

Thank you for all these informations.

Cheers, Heri


----------



## Sama (Jun 1, 2011)

*Sigurfari*

I believe the Sigurfari with the fishing number KG378 was the smack originally named Bacchante, ON: 91442.
She was built at Burton Stather in England in 1885 and fished out of Hull with the number H1469.
Sold to Iceland in 1897 and renamed Gudrun Blöndahl. In 1900 she was given the name Sigurfari and the fishing number GK17. In 1908 she had the number RE136.
In 1920 she went to the Faroe Islands where she got the number KG378.
She fished until 1970 and after retirement was taken back to Iceland in 1974 and kept on land at the Museum in Akranes as an exhibit where she remains today.


----------

